# Mineralize Skin Finish in Dark



## Indian Barbie (Mar 1, 2007)

I bought this today after trying it on at the store, it seemed ok but now that I look at it, it may be a bit too dark for me. The makeup artist himself said he didn't know if it was too dark or not. I can't go all the way to the mall again to return it. What to do?


----------



## lsperry (Mar 1, 2007)

Looking at your picture I think the MSF in dark is too dark for you. What's you MAC foundation shade? I'm NW45 and I wear the dark MSF. Of course, I'm not a MUA.....


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 1, 2007)

Well the thing about my skin color is that it looks different all the time in different light. I actually found the perfect foundation for me and it was NC50!


----------



## OnaFyre (Mar 1, 2007)

I think it also depends on what you are using it for. I'm NW45 in most things, but N9 in SF powder. In my case, my face is lighter in the middle, so I use the dark on the inner circle of my face and deep dark on the outer circle and to countour my cheek bones. So, you could keep the dark and use it for countouring or bronzing effects.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm an NW45, too. I love the glow Deep Dark gives me. I use it with my 187 over my mineral powder.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 1, 2007)

So if I mixed it up with one of the Barbie Beauty Powders would it be lighter? I'm still waiting for them in the post...


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 2, 2007)

girl im an NC40, and i use msf dark all the time. but not all over my face, i use it to contour my cheekbones. i've also lightly dusted in on my cheeks (as if it were blush) and dusted some glissade msf over. gives me a nice bronzy glowy look


----------



## lsperry (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_girl im an NC40, and i use msf dark all the time. but not all over my face, i use it to contour my cheekbones. i've also lightly dusted in on my cheeks (as if it were blush) and dusted some glissade msf over. gives me a nice bronzy glowy look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
WOW! What a great idea!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Mar 2, 2007)

i am nc50 and i use the dark i think you well be fine once you get the beauty powder on.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 2, 2007)

I got the beauty powders today, I'll take a picture and show y'all how it looks


----------



## bellezzadolce (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_girl im an NC40, and i use msf dark all the time. but not all over my face, i use it to contour my cheekbones. i've also lightly dusted in on my cheeks (as if it were blush) and dusted some glissade msf over. gives me a nice bronzy glowy look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i agree I'm nc45 and dark msf make me look muddy, if i use it all over.  so i use it mostly as a blush or to contour.  I use med-drk and it's perfect for me


----------



## honeebee (Mar 2, 2007)

Its the same for me, Nc43 Med dark all over & Deep dark to contour.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellezzadolce* 

 
_i agree I'm nc45 and dark msf make me look muddy, if i use it all over.  so i use it mostly as a blush or to contour.  I use med-drk and it's perfect for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 2, 2007)

Here's what it looks like mixed up with Pearl Blossom


----------



## lsperry (Mar 3, 2007)

You're beautiful and this is lovely....

Can you give details about how you used the MSF and the beauty powder? Did you put the MSF on 1st, then the beauty powder? Details, details, please....


----------



## calbear (Mar 3, 2007)

nice pic. I was just going to add that I am an NC45/50 and I can't use the dark solely as a powder as it is a touch too dark for me but I love to contour my nose with it and I use deep dark to contour my cheeks.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 3, 2007)

Yep I put on the MSF on first on the outer parts of my face, then put on the BP on the lighter parts (the middle) and buffed them together using a Kabuki brush!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calbear* 

 
_nice pic. I was just going to add that I am an NC45/50 and I can't use the dark solely as a powder as it is a touch too dark for me but I love to contour my nose with it and I use deep dark to contour my cheeks._

 
Is deep dark a lighter shade than dark?


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 3, 2007)

I've heard a lot of girls use dark and deep dark as bronzers...


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 5, 2007)

I frikkin love MSF now, it stays on ALL day!


----------



## calbear (Mar 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_Is deep dark a lighter shade than dark?_

 
No deep dark is the darkest shade.


----------



## saj20052006 (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_Looking at your picture I think the MSF in dark is too dark for you. What's you MAC foundation shade? I'm NW45 and I wear the dark MSF. Of course, I'm not a MUA....._

 
I agree.  I can wear NW45 or NC50 and use the Dark.


----------



## ohsosparkly (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm C6 in winter and NC 45ish in summer and the MUA at Nordie's used MSF Deep Dark as a contour on my cheeks and sunbasque over the apples of my cheeks and it looked amazing!


----------



## ohsosparkly (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_Yep I put on the MSF on first on the outer parts of my face, then put on the BP on the lighter parts (the middle) and buffed them together using a Kabuki brush!_

 

by the middle of your face, do you mean the nose and apples of your cheeks? thanks!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohsosparkly* 

 
_I'm C6 in winter and NC 45ish in summer and the MUA at Nordie's used MSF Deep Dark as a contour on my cheeks and sunbasque over the apples of my cheeks and it looked amazing!_

 
Deep Dark makes a great contour.  I am suprised more people don't talk about it.


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm glad you found a soloution, I'm NC50 and I use the MSF Dark as an all over powder.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 5, 2008)

Weird... NC50s can use Dark MSF as either contour or all over??? I don't get it. Its funny how the shades can vary. there are light NC50s and dark NC50... if you get what i mean. i'm guessing thats true for a lot of shades. hmmm... D:


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Weird... NC50s can use Dark MSF as either contour or all over??? I don't get it. Its funny how the shades can vary. there are light NC50s and dark NC50... if you get what i mean. i'm guessing thats true for a lot of shades. hmmm... D:_

 
I know, I think the shades vary between the foundations so there's no 'standard' NC50, to avoid confusion I usually look at a range of 4 shades when trying to find recs from someone my complexion.


----------



## marielle78 (Mar 5, 2008)

I am an NC45/NC50 and I use MSF in medium deep. Dark looked muddy and orange on me.


----------



## Kaycee37 (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm NC-45 and dark is too dark for me. I decided to keep it and use it on my legs in summer. For perfecting!!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Mar 5, 2008)

I second all of the ladies who said Dark looked muddy.  I'm also an NC45 and had the same effect.  The only time it looked ok was when I was real dark in the summer, and even then, it turned orangy.  
It seems this MSF looks best on lighter skintones as a contour or bronzer.  :/


----------



## damsel (Mar 5, 2008)

i'm nc50 and it goes well with my skin-tone. i use it to set my foundation.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 5, 2008)

It looks better on me in colder months when my skin is lighter.


----------



## ndn-ista (Mar 5, 2008)

I got the Dark MSF and it looked OKAY, a little dark, but I love using bronzers so I was just using the Dark MSF to contour. But then, I got the sculpt and shape for contouring so I ended up getting the Medium-Dark.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Mar 23, 2008)

I need some serious help - I'm NC50 with studio fix powder foundation, and I'm not sure if I should get Medium Dark or Medium Deep. I'm kind of on the light side, and with drugstore foundations, I've always been in the Medium/Deep range. Here's a picture of me from earlier this month:






and I dunno if it'll help, but here's the foundation I currently use:






Which do you guys think'll be best?


----------



## marielle78 (Mar 25, 2008)

^^ I think that I'd go with the Medium Deep.


----------



## Perple1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Medium Deep for sure. I just got it & I LOVE it! I am C6 or NC44 in SFF. HTH!

Edit: Okay...I wanted to love this product & on some level I do. The texture was great, it provided a nice finish to my made-up face but then -- approximately 2-3 hours later ---HELLO OOMPA LOOMPA!!! The red-orange face staring back at me in the mirror at work at the end of the day was purely embarrassing. Sadly I had to return it. This thing oxidizes like *%()!!! -- Caveat Emptor!


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 25, 2008)

I tried searching in swatches but didn't finding these two--

anyone one have swatches [link] of Med. Dark vs. Med. Deep?

Thx


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Mar 25, 2008)

ahh ya'll have been a real help. I'd been going solely on the shade description on the site, and when I found out that medium deep was darker than medium dark, I flipped out a little. ;-;


----------



## Caramel_QT (Mar 26, 2008)

Interesting thread b/c I'm nc45 and wear Dark. I use it as a setting powder over my Studio Tech or sometimes I used it alone as a powder.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm C7 in StudioFix and I am wearing Medium Dark right now. In the summer when I am darker, I will wear Dark.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 26, 2008)

You look great and I think it looks great on you too


----------



## MACMama (Mar 26, 2008)

Ditto on the contouring....I'm an NC 30 in winter and I use Dark MSF to contour my cheeks, jawline and nose and then dust some Golden Bronze over my cheeks. Also, I like to use it as a blush the same way I would use Blunt. I use the #150 brush and start really far back near the top of my ear and blend forward.


----------



## couturesista (Mar 30, 2008)

Can anyone give tips on how to contour? I'm NC50 and I use MSF in Deep Dark and it gives me a good look especially when I use my Bronzer in Refined Deeper Bronze!


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Can anyone give tips on how to contour? I'm NC50 and I use MSF in Deep Dark and it gives me a good look especially when I use my Bronzer in Refined Deeper Bronze!_

 
You should try to do a search. There are quite a lot of threads [and links] on contouring

HTH


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Apr 15, 2008)

a friend of mine was kind enough to send me the MSFN in medium deep, and it matches beautifully. so thanks marielle78 and perple1 for the advice - totally appreciated.

I do find that the powder isn't applying well with my flat head brush. would a kabuki be best for this stuff? I've been looking to buy one anyways.


----------



## damsel (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PolyphonicLove* 

 
_I do find that the powder isn't applying well with my flat head brush. would a kabuki be best for this stuff? I've been looking to buy one anyways._

 
yeah, use a kabuki. i use the 182 with mine. it does a great job.


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm an NC45-NC50 and have it in Dark. Some days I use it all over as a powder and some days I just use it on my cheeks as a contour alone.

I sometimes add Gold Spill or Shooting Star over the top of it to make me glow and just add mascara and nude lips.

I use the large MAC powder blush to apply it all over my face and when I'm contouring I use the MAC buffer brush on my cheeks aftewards to perfect my look.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Deep Dark makes a great contour. I am suprised more people don't talk about it._

 
Exactly. I have it and love it. I went to MAC looking for a bronzer and the MUA recommended that for use on the apples of my cheeks and lightly dusted over my face as a bronzer...also to use to contour my cheeks and nose. I'm NC50 and Deep Dark works great for me for this purpose.


----------



## nooeeyy (Apr 16, 2008)

*You look like you'd be Medium Deep. You can always use Dark in the summer months when you wanna give yourself a believable tan. Either than that you can maybe use it as like a light bronzer.*




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_I bought this today after trying it on at the store, it seemed ok but now that I look at it, it may be a bit too dark for me. The makeup artist himself said he didn't know if it was too dark or not. I can't go all the way to the mall again to return it. What to do?_


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_yeah, use a kabuki. i use the 182 with mine. it does a great job._

 
thanks. I've been thinking of getting that one, but I don't really have the funds, so I may have to budget til then. I think its time for a trip to target.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Perple1* 

 
_Medium Deep for sure. I just got it & I LOVE it! I am C6 or NC44 in SFF. HTH!

Edit: Okay...I wanted to love this product & on some level I do. The texture was great, it provided a nice finish to my made-up face but then -- approximately 2-3 hours later ---HELLO OOMPA LOOMPA!!! The red-orange face staring back at me in the mirror at work at the end of the day was purely embarrassing. Sadly I had to return it. This thing oxidizes like *%()!!! -- Caveat Emptor!_

 
how depressing. has anyone else had this problem? I saw a slight change of colour in my face, but overall, it wasn't bad or that noticeable at all.


----------



## wifey806 (Apr 17, 2008)

I use med. on clients under nc/nw25. and med. dark for anyone deeper. med dark is soo forgiving. i <3 it and use it myself! (i'm nc50 or c7). Remember Tocara from ANTM? her mua uses med. dark msfn on her too! 

i always thought dark was too orange, but i can't wait to try using it as a subtle bronzer and stuff on my clients. everyone on here is so fricken creative!


----------



## neezer (Apr 17, 2008)

IDK if we are talking about the same MSF...the one with the dome or the one that just came out and it's loose powder? well i have the one that is loose powder and it's deep dark and i think it's way too dark for me...so i just use it around my outside edges and use another one as i come in closer to my eyes


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Apr 18, 2008)

there's a topic in this section about the loose version; Im not sure if its had many posts as of late. however, I have heard that some women feel that it washes them out. you should probably go a shade [maybe even two?] lighter, and see how well it works for you then.


----------

